# How Do You Know, What You Do Is Per Hukam/ ਹੁਕਮ ?



## Ambarsaria (Nov 8, 2011)

We have a thread in the following for defining what Hukam/ ਹੁਕਮ is understood as by spners per SGGS,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/37532-hukam-what-does-it-mean.html

In practical ways, can we break it down to some key everyday tangibles if it is of help to each other.  

We know very well that in the modern lingo, creator is not texting people in the morning to remind them to brush their teeth and have something to eat.  So when we do that, are we following Hukam or using the faculties that we have to make decisions?  If our faculties are well developed/trained to focus on consonance with creation, are we more likely to do things that the creator (creator's creation all around)  will be proud of us?  Is this the way to take Hukam?

Hukam in Sikhism is not putting up with it or things, but doing it through understanding of consonance.  So to say doing Chardi Kala/(an Uplifting mindset) action.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 9, 2011)

Ambersariaji, 

I am sorry I missed your last thread on this, I am going to have to install a PC in the house, which, at present is PC free, so I only read threads at work. 

I came in this morning looking for a good challenge to direct my energies at, and was very pleased when I found this thread. 

I do believe that in any given situation, there is a universal way to think, act and speak. Right now, for instance, I should not be typing this, I should be making a start on the mountain of laptops that are sitting behind me, and not munching chocolate, drinking energy drinks and losing myself in questions that should answered after my worldy work has been done. I should not be drinking energy drinks as they contain various chemicals that make me 'buzz', and chocolate is a no no due to my bad tooth, all this is against Hukum, and all will have consequences, mostly bad. 

Hukum to me therefore is the alignment of my will with the will of the Creator, rather than writing everything off as 'what will be, will be', this would read better as 'what I sow, I will reap', somethings are beyond my own control, natural disasters are events that have occured due to a build up of circumstances of the elements, when an earthquake strikes, it is not Creator pressing a magic button and making Creators will felt, it is natural phenomena due to nature, it is however Creators hukam that we do everything we can to counteract this misalignment of consonance, by using the tools given to restore balance and harmony, I think the treatment of illness comes under this, just as in the world, there are floods and droughts, so there are cancers and disease, again, these are not Hukam, this is Creation acting as it does, the Hukam is the restoration back to health, thats the easy bit, the hard bit is how? 

It is interesting to note, and I have said this many times, that individualy we can achieve some, but as a sangat we can achieve anything, if the bodies that were set up to further sikhi were working in Hukam, imagine what they could achieve, whereas mired in ego and pride, see how they fail to achieve anything but make us as sikhs look like a laughing stock. Sikhism must be one of the most misunderstood religions in the world, with people all over the world, good people at that, shaking their heads and muttering, well its all gods will, no, that is not how it works, Creators will was to give us a planet, free will, things to eat, things to drink, friendship, love, but to educate us, challanges, this is no garden of eden, this is real life. 

Nothing happens without Hukam, to me means that other than man, everything else acts according to a grand plan, trees shed leafs, anteaters eat ants, lions hunt, piranhas devour, earthquakes destroy, nothing happens out of the blue, things take time, seeds get sown, they reap, some we have a hand in, some we do not, only man has the ability to break the grand plan and behave not only by Hukam, but through reason, know exactly what Hukam is, it is the voice that is always right in your head, it is being Gurmukh, it is restoring consonance to a world that is at times not in consonance. 

I have three laptops all in for the same problem, garbled video display, I do not need to research this, it is a common fault on all laptops made in the last few years with Nvidia graphic chipsets, there was a design fault, strangely this can be rectified by removing the motherboard and baking it in a hot home oven (plenty examples on youtube!), although HP is the Creator in this sense, and the product is brilliant, although for me, Dell make the best kit everytime, I deal only in secondhand, and Dells are the laptops most likely not to get broken up for parts, Nvidia is the flaw, but its poor HP that gets branded as the bad guys, as its their name on the casing. So you have this wonderful flow of Hukam, all flowing through this laptop, with the Nvidia chipset being completely out of consonance with the rest of the circuitry, Hukam dictates that it is my job to repair the chipset so that consonance can be restored and HP can carry on having the reputation they deserve

In the name of Hukam, I should really go now


----------

